# General Discussion > Opinions >  which country u like most?!

## mieboy

We wanna know wich country u went to and u just loved it?!And wich country u visited and u didnt like it so much?
I traveled to Bali and I had lot a fun there!! People are friendly and the nature...WOW!!! But the best are the Clubs...There are people from all over the world...And its just exotic...Dancing,sea,moonlight...
I liked South Korea, But other day I took a cab and I started talking to the driver in english saying that i wanted to go the Hotel He looked at me and he said he wouldnt understand what u
I was saying.He also said, Get out and take another cab...
But Korea its a nice country...
What about u guys?!!

----------


## mad pierrot

I love that place, even though its just a whole lot of nothing surrounding a dilapidated soviet city. Bad food, intense weather, strong vodka, and crazy people. 

Two Thumbs up!!!!!

----------


## jovial_jon

i love Greece...its so ultra relaxed (especially Poros in Kefalonia), and the people are too friendly! but im not a fan of the food...Spain was also a nice place to visit...but i prefer greece

----------


## Porl

I really really liked Austria..Salzburg to be precise. The people there were very friendly and helpful. Especially when you have to run to get the last train to Mnich airport with 2 big ass suitcases. I doubt they would hold a train over here if they saw you struggling to run for the train like that.

also the open air Pearl Jam concert was a high point. ;)

other than that I've like france when i went a couple of times with my family... and skating over in Florida a couple of years ago.

Porl''

----------


## kirei_na_me

> _Originally posted by mad pierrot_ 
> *I love that place, even though its just a whole lot of nothing surrounding a dilapidated soviet city. Bad food, intense weather, strong vodka, and crazy people. 
> 
> Two Thumbs up!!!!!*


I would absolutely love to go to Mongolia. It has always fascinated me. Much more than any other Asian country.

----------


## mad pierrot

@ Kirename

Mongolia's great, if you ever go, be sure to visit the ruined temples in the countryside. I know some people who are restoring one right in Chingghis Khan's home area. 

www.crtp.net

The guy who runs the project, Mark, is from Milwaukee. 
GO MIDWEST!!
 :Poh:

----------


## lineartube

My own.  :Laughing: 

I like to travel and I enjoyed every country I've been to and through, but at the end of the day, it's the Portuguese food I miss the most. :)

The best place I've visited so far was Andorra, because it was my first vacations in the mountains and in the snow. There are a lot of turitst traps lying around but what I enjoyed most where the ski lanes (there was even a Internet kiosk at the top of the mountain) and the Spa.

----------


## kirei_na_me

> _Originally posted by mad pierrot_ 
> *@ Kirename
> 
> Mongolia's great, if you ever go, be sure to visit the ruined temples in the countryside. I know some people who are restoring one right in Chingghis Khan's home area. 
> 
> www.crtp.net
> 
> The guy who runs the project, Mark, is from Milwaukee. 
> GO MIDWEST!!
> *


;) Thank you for the info. One of my good friends made a trip to Mongolia last year and asked me to go with her, since she knew I had always wanted to go, but I couldn't get away at that particular time. The one time that opportunity arose, I couldn't go...  :Sad:  One day, though...one day!

Anyway, as for what country I like the most. Well, I love France. I think I've said that many times. The language, the atmosphere, the food...just the culture in general. French anything is my first love. Of course, like lineartube says, there's no place like home. I genuinely like where I live now. It's got almost everything I could ever want.

----------


## mieboy

I went to Mongolia two years ago. It's such a beautifull place! I went to the countryside and stayed in a vilage for 3 days...I cant forget it!! U should go girl!! I'm sure it will be a good experience..People there are very friendly, and they laugh all the time...
Now the country I would go is Portugal...It seems to be a very nice country... And I wont have comunication trouble....LOL But people says that Portuguese people they dont like the Portuguese that is spoken in Brazil..I'm not sure...But anyway! Portugal....HERE I GO!!

P.S.I love Portuguese food too..specially the Bacalhoada a Portugues (plate made with potatoes, green and red pepper, onion and codfish

----------


## lineartube

As long you speak the international language of , everyone will love you around here.  :Laughing: 

Just joking, but if you are talking xenophobic behaviours, well... there's a$$holes everywhere and unfortunately there isn't a quick cure for it yet. Education should help but Portugal isn't known for its Education system. 

Though the protests held by the college students every three months, in front of the Education Ministry are turning quite typical.  :Laughing:

----------


## Karri

The places I have been are Australia, Brunei, Germany, Guam, Hong Kong, India, Japan, South Korea, Indonesia, New Caledonia, Malaysia, Russia, China, Vietnam, Thailand, Singapore, and United States. I am an American. Out of all of these countries, I love Japan the most. The clubs here are just so great, that I can't get enough of it. I love going to the Clubs in Roppongi. I go from club to club dancing non stop until it closes down. You will meet people from so many different countries just in Roppongi. I never have to talk to a girl no matter what club I go to. All I have to do is dance and they come up to me because, they love the way I dance. Most of the time I just do not pay attention to them and leave and go to another club. Most of the time they follow me. Which I do not mind so as long as they do not bother me while I'm on the dance floor. They can only talk to me when I'm sitting down drinking.

----------


## Iron Chef

As much as I love Japan, I would have to say the Hashimete Kingdom of Jordan (or just Jordan 8-p). From the arid desert of the East Bank to the Jabal Ramm to the Gulf of Aqaba's coastline along the Dead Sea, Jordan is breathtaking imho. For those of you who may be interested, check out Mansour Mouasher's photo galleries at: 
:)
http://www.pbase.com/mansour_mouasher/amman

----------


## Dream Time

well I've only traveled to USA once..and I went to mainland China few times for short while when I was in Hong Kong...

I'd like to visit Spain and Japan

----------


## EscaFlowne

Well, me, i just love islands. Any island no matter how big or small would be perfect for me like puerto rico[birthplace].

----------


## Chipi

> _Originally posted by Karri_ 
> * I love going to the Clubs in Roppongi. I go from club to club dancing non stop until it closes down. You will meet people from so many different countries just in Roppongi. I never have to talk to a girl no matter what club I go to. All I have to do is dance and they come up to me because, they love the way I dance. Most of the time I just do not pay attention to them and leave and go to another club. Most of the time they follow me. Which I do not mind so as long as they do not bother me while I'm on the dance floor. They can only talk to me when I'm sitting down drinking.*


Hehee  :Joyful:  sounds like I should also visit the clubscene there then, because that sounds verrry good
(except i dont mind the girl part that much..)!!!
And i also dont like people bothering me when im dancing..

But for the actual country question...I dont think I can answer that one yet, since i havent seen countries enough.It wouldnt be fair now :)
Id love to see as many places I can before I die some day...All the places Ive visited have had their good sides as well as some bad sides.
But, I do love my own country, and I did have a wonderful time in Italy with my italian host family...

----------


## SacredBlue

Personally, I loved Paris. Contrary to what most people say/think, the French were very kind and polite, even when I tried using my broken French out on them :) It's really hard to beat watching the Eiffel tower light up at midnight while sitting in a sidewalk cafe eating banana-chocolate crepes. Oh and did I mention the hoardes of street salesmen trying to sell miniature eiffel tower figurines? And the people dressed up as statues in blazing hot weather (you pay to get your picture taken with them). Ahh I miss Paris now..

Germany, however, is another story..Nearly got mugged on a bridge in Cologne..hmph..

----------


## Jean-Francois

London for the historic buildings, the double deckers, the trams and the less sweetened European pastries.

----------


## Hidden_Wisdom

One of my favorite places i have visited would have to be New Zealand,It is a very pretty and open space with huge grass lands and i think i saw a monster walking around,but yeah i would love to live ther

----------


## Hachiko

Apart from the United States and Nihon, I like Canada. I have a lot of cyber friends there, and I love Vancouver and British Columbia. I also like the Philippines. Last time I went there, though, was 12 years ago...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kirei_na_me

> _Originally posted by SacredBlue_ 
> *Personally, I loved Paris. Contrary to what most people say/think, the French were very kind and polite, even when I tried using my broken French out on them :) It's really hard to beat watching the Eiffel tower light up at midnight while sitting in a sidewalk cafe eating banana-chocolate crepes. Oh and did I mention the hoardes of street salesmen trying to sell miniature eiffel tower figurines? And the people dressed up as statues in blazing hot weather (you pay to get your picture taken with them). Ahh I miss Paris now..*


You've got good taste, SacredBlue! ;) Paris is the best. I find the people to be quite friendly and very helpful. I don't know if I could pick a favorite thing about Paris, though. Maybe Montaigne Avenue...  :Poh:  But really--and at the risk of sounding like I lack originality--the Louvre is probably my favorite. Musee d'Orsay is also at the top of my list. I love everything about Paris. I can't wait until my next visit!

----------


## Old School

Anvilania! Maker of the best anvils in the world!!

----------


## jeisan

australia, yup.

----------


## Luc

I only went to France and it wasn't bad but no one understood what I said. Supposedly to them I have a weird French accent when I talk. Well I though they had a weird accent when they talk and they pronounce the words to long. So I had to speak English on my trip to France to be understood. 

 :Poh:

----------


## Frank D. White

The people are friendly and laid back. Life runs in the slow lane. The color of the ocean !! I want a house at the top of the island built into the rock. With it own powerplant and thick steel slideing panels to seal the house during horrible storms they can have. A fortress in the sky to look down from to watch the world go by.

Frank

 :Bowing:

----------


## emperor

South Korea, I like!!

----------


## michi

has got to be China. nothing comes close.

----------


## Hachiko

Philippines. The only country I traveled to outside of the U.S.  :Smiling:  
(750th post)

----------


## buruburu

I'd like to go to Romania or Bulgaria. 
I just con't get enough of the romanian accent, the dracula stuffs, the carpates, the moutains, the sea, the sun, the rural life.
You may know O-zone with "Dragustea din tei", just listen it...

----------


## Minty

I used to like Switzerland the most but now not sure anymore. :Doubt:  

I still got a few places I would like to visit before I made up my mind, I haven't yet gone to Canada and Finland the two countries I have not visited yet interested to visit.

----------


## Duo

So far...besides my native one is Italy...although turkey was quite good 2. I simply love the mediterranean...if Europe is the best place in the world...the mediterranean is the best place in europe.

----------


## Maciamo

That's a very difficult question. I always answer (because I've been asked this a lot) that it depends if it is for sightseeing or living. But I will add that if it is for living, it depends as much on the town or neighbourhood than the country itself. An beautiful historic town is not the same as a drab industrial city. Within the same city, you may love it or hate it depending where you live. There is no comparison in living in the dingiest parts of south-east London and in Mayfair or Kensington. You can like Paris, but that's not the poor HLM suburbs you have in mind. Likewise, New York might be great, but not if you live in some areas of the Bronx where you have no peace of mind. Brussels is just the same. You can't compare lower-class Molenbeek-Saint-Jean with upper-class Woluwe-St-Pierre.

----------


## PRIZMATIC

There are two countries in which I could to live - Japan and South Korea...

----------


## Mitsuo

United States. Although, it's the only country that I have ever been too. (obviously, I have never left)

I need to get out more.....

----------


## Maciamo

> United States. Although, it's the only country that I have ever been too.


When I read that it reminds me of the so-called "democratic" elections with only one candidate or one party on the list. You can vote, but you can only give one answer.  :Poh:

----------


## PRIZMATIC

P.S. :Blush:  
If it is interesting to someone to look some my photos is it is possible to make to the address - www.prizmatic1.by.ru is a time version and the site with some mistakes opens, but "design" of this site is my mood of these years - enough " eloquent to default "...

----------


## mygger

Estonian countryside!

----------


## euromuslim

Bosnia and Herzegovina, of course. :Heart:

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

France, Spain, U.K., Portugal, Germany.

----------


## Starship

Northern Italy, the people, the climate, the relaxed atmosphere and most definitely the food.

----------


## Balencia

I mostly like canada. then I love to visit Spain

----------


## Rastko Pocesta

My favourite country is The Netherlands, especially its capital, Amsterdam, the most amazing city on Earth.

----------


## TrickleDownEffect

Wales for sure :)

----------


## Starlight

Russia!
Amazing,beautiful,Slavic country,with friendly people and beautiful culture!

----------

